# Midi-Tower für Gaming?



## Kvothe (30. Oktober 2013)

*Midi-Tower für Gaming?*

Hi Leute,

in meinen neuen PC wird die neue R9 290x kommen. Sie soll selbst im Leerlauf 50° und beim spielen bis zu 94° erreichen. Da ich mich nicht auskenne wollte ich fragen, ob ihr bei solch einer Hitzeentwicklung zu einem Midi-Tower raten würdet? Ich habe ein relativ knappes Budget und ein Full-Tower würde mehr als 100 € mehr kosten. Die möchte ich aber nur aufwenden, wenn das auch wirklich notwendig ist.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

Fast alle Gehäuse sind ja an sich "nur" Midi, da ist aber trotzdem mehr als genug Platz drin, UND die Kühlung ist viel besser als bei alten Gehäusen von vor 6-7 Jahren. Auch die Kühler/Lüfter sind effizienter. Da reicht ein Midi-Gehäuse für 50-70€ mit 2 Lüftern mehr als aus.

Und die R9 290X wird nur scheinbar "sehr heiß" - die 95 Grad sind halt einfach ein ungewohnter Wert, aber AMD sagt, dass es keinerlei Gefahr gibt und der Wert bewusst "in Kauf" genommen wird. Es wäre sonst ja auch dämlich von AMD, dann würden die Karten ja bei intensiveren Gamern nach einigen Wochen schon zum Garantiefall...

Der "hohe" Wert ist völlig okay, da es für diese Hardware kein Problem ist und man nicht unnötig den Lüfter schneller drehen lassen oder den Takt senken will, nur um auf dem Papier eine Temperatur zu haben, die man als User traditionell als "normal" kennt. Es spielt sicher auch ne Rolle, dass "wir" im Kopf 100 Grad quasi als Grenze für gut/böse habe, obwohl das nur bei Wasser relevant ist (Kochgrenze)    und zufällig wird auch in Grad Fahrenheit eine "magische" psychologische Grenze überschritten, nämlich 200.

Es ist wohl auch so, dass nur der Kern so "heiß" wird und es schon im näheren Umkreis nicht mehr warm wird, so dass man auch nicht Sorge haben muss, dass es im PC wirklich heißer wird und man eine besonders gute Lüftung braucht, oder ne bessere als mit einer R9 280X.


Ich würd mir aber den Kauf der R9 290X überlegen, denn die ist auch "nur" 25-30% schneller als eine R9 280X bei Standardtakt, kostet aber ja ca das Doppelte ^^  und braucht auch mehr Strom. Klar: die 290X ist Top und entthrohnt sogar die Titan, aber die ist wiederum ja wahnsinnig überteuert, wenn man Preis-Leistung sieht.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> in meinen neuen PC wird die neue R9 290x kommen. Sie soll selbst im Leerlauf 50° und beim spielen bis zu 94° erreichen. Da ich mich nicht auskenne wollte ich fragen, ob ihr bei solch einer Hitzeentwicklung zu einem Midi-Tower raten würdet? Ich habe ein relativ knappes Budget und ein Full-Tower würde mehr als 100 € mehr kosten. Die möchte ich aber nur aufwenden, wenn das auch wirklich notwendig ist.
> 
> LG


 Das hängt mehr von der Kühlung ab als von der Gehäusegröße. Allerdings wirst du mit 100€ nur bedingt hinkommen (egal ob Midi oder Big Tower), wenn du eine einigermaßen gute Kühllösung willst, gerade für eine 290X. Ich würde nicht am Gehäuse sparen, nur damit die teure Grafikkarte den Hitzetod stirbt.... 

Die PCGH hat gerade das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Midigehäuse als Testsieger bestimmt im Midi Segment. Es handelt sich dabei um ein vorgedämmtes Gehäuse, das jedoch auch über gute Kühlleistung ab Werk verfügt und mit zusätzlichen Lüftern oder auch einer Wasserkühlung aufgerüstet werden kann. Beides ist von Vorteil für eine 290X, die heiß und laut ist. Zudem ist das Gehäuse gut verarbeitet. Der Preis liegt bei knapp unter 100€.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das hängt mehr von der Kühlung ab als von der Gehäusegröße. Allerdings wirst du mit 100€ nur bedingt hinkommen (egal ob Midi oder Big Tower), wenn du eine einigermaßen gute Kühllösung willst, gerade für eine 290X. Ich würde nicht am Gehäuse sparen, nur damit die teure Grafikkarte den Hitzetod stirbt....


 100€ nur bedingt? Unsinn    Sorry, is aber so. Viele Gehäuse für 50-60€ schaffen es sogar mit nur einem einzigen Lüfter, dass die Grafikkarten auch nicht nennenswert heißer werden als in einem "sehr guten" Gehäuse. Und die 290X DARF wie gesagt so heiß werden. Zudem würde eine moderne Karte, bevor sie den Hitzetod stirbt, eh schon vorher Warnzeichen geben. Ich hab ewig keinen mehr erlebt, dessen Grafikkarte wegen Hitze einging ^^


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 100€ nur bedingt? Unsinn    Sorry, is aber so. Viele Gehäuse für 50-60€ schaffen es sogar mit nur einem einzigen Lüfter, dass die Grafikkarten auch nicht nennenswert heißer werden als in einem "sehr guten" Gehäuse. Und die 290X DARF wie gesagt so heiß werden. Zudem würde eine moderne Karte, bevor sie den Hitzetod stirbt, eh schon vorher Warnzeichen geben. Ich hab ewig keinen mehr erlebt, dessen Grafikkarte wegen Hitze einging ^^


 Nein, die R290X IST im Übermodus von Natur aus so heiß. Das sorgt schon alleine dafür, dass es im ganzen Gehäuse viel heißer ist, was umso mehr für eine gute Kühlung spricht. Wenn man dann noch ordentlich übertaktet (z.B. auch die CPU), sollte man schon vorsichtig sein. Auch wenn nicht direkt was kaputt geht, sehe ich den Sinn dahinter nicht, wegen 30-50€ ein Risiko einzugehen.... 

Wie auch immer, ich denke, dass ich ein gutes Gehäuse empfohlen habe. Und die 100€ sind eh nur im mittleren Preissegment angesiedelt, andere Gehäuse (z.B. Lian Li) kosten das Dopplte. Mit dem Nanoxia hat man ein sehr gutes Gehäuse mit guter Kühlung, Lärmdämmung (was bei der R290X extrem sinnvoll ist...) und weiteren sinnvollen Features und es liegt auch noch im Budget...

50€ ist absolutes Unterende der Skala. Da bekommt man kaum ein wertiges Gehäuse (Dämmung, Lüftung, Kabelmanagement, Staubilter, Erreichbarkeit, saubere Kanten, Spaltmaße, flexibler Aufbau usw) für. 80-100€ sind für meine Begriffe gut angelegtes Geld für ein hochwertiges Gehäuse.

Es kann mir außerdem keiner erzählen, dass man zwar 600€ für eine R 290X hat, es dann aber nur noch zu einem 50€ Billig-Noname Gehäuse gereicht hat...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, die R290X IST im Übermodus von Natur aus so heiß. Das sorgt schon alleine dafür, dass es im ganzen Gehäuse viel heißer ist,


 eben nicht. Der Kern wird heiß, aber Drumherum wird es offenbar nicht heißer als bei anderen Karten  Nur weil in der Mitte ein Punkt heißer wird als bei anderen Karten, muss ja nicht gleich der Bereich und die komplette Luft 5-6cm Drumherum auch wärmer werden als bei anderen Karten.

Die Wandler-Temps zB sind sogar geringer als bei vielen anderen Karten wie zB der 7870 Thronfolge: AMD Radeon R9 290X präsentiert sich im Test - Temperaturverhalten Gesamtbetrachtung (Seite 53) - HT4U.net

und lies auch hier mal den letzten Absatz, in dem es auch um eben dieses Thema geht: Thronfolge: AMD Radeon R9 290X präsentiert sich im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 16) - HT4U.net 




> Wie auch immer, ich denke, dass ich ein gutes Gehäuse empfohlen habe. Und die 100€ sind eh nur im mittleren Preissegment


 Im mittleren? Für mich ist 50-100€ mittel, alles über 100€ ist für den normalen User schon eher teuer und "edel". Die Lian Li über 150€ zB sind absolute Edel-Gehäuse - und im Übrigen gibt es schon länger auch von Lian Li einige Modelle unter 100€  




> 50€ ist absolutes Unterende der Skala. Da bekommt man kaum ein wertiges Gehäuse (Dämmung, Lüftung, Kabelmanagement, Staubilter, Erreichbarkeit, saubere Kanten, Spaltmaße, flexibler Aufbau usw) für. 80-100€ sind für meine Begriffe gut angelegtes Geld für ein hochwertiges Gehäuse.


 80-100€ sind natürlich "gut angelegt", allein weil da oft 2 gute Lüfter drin sind: bei nem 40-50€ Gehäuse 2 Lüfter selber nachkaufen, weil die mitgelieferten zu laut sind: da ist man dann auch bei 70€. Aber darum ging es ja gar nicht, sondern darum, dass du so tust, als würde man erst über 100€ oder grad so knapp drunter ein Gehäuse bekommen, dass gerade so ausreicht wegen der Temperatur. Dass also im Umkehrschluss ein billigeres Modell gar gefährlich werden könnte. Dabei sind aber auch welche für 40-50€ was DIESES Thema betrifft nicht viel schlechter, etliche User betreiben auch übertaktete Hardware in solchen Gehäusen ohne Probleme. Und sowieso wird es im Gehäuse wie oben angedeutet wohl eh nicht _wegen_ der R9 290X wirklich heißer, somit braucht man für die Karte kein besseres Gehäuse als für jede andere Karte, und für jede andere reicht an sich schon - tataaaa - eines ab 30€  und je mehr man zahlt, desto bessere Features hat man halt vor allem bei Verarbeitung und Schall.

Natürlich sind bei Modellen unter 50€ die Wände dünner, eher mal ne scharfe Kante, der Schall nicht so gut gedämmt, die Spaltmaße EHER mal nicht 100% perfekt, nur ein Lüfter dabei und der auch noch nicht grad leise usw., und ein sehr gutes KANN sicher auch für kühlere Temperaturen sorgen (vlt auch auf Kosten von mehr Lüftern), es kann aber auch grad ein schallgedämmtes teures auch eher warm werden. Aber genug Platz bieten die günstigen ebenso wie eine völlig ausreichende Kühlung auch für "heiße" Bauteile. Die Gehäuse, die jetzt 50€ kosten, hätten vor 6-7 Jahren noch eher 100€ gekostet, da hat sich schon einiges getan. 


Es ist aber eh die Frage, was er ausgeben will. Er hat ja von "_mehr als 100€ MEHR_" gesprochen und nicht von 100€ insgesamt - vlt hat er also eh schon ein recht gutes für 80-100€ im Auge gehabt, oder wollte sowieso 150€ für das Gehäuse ausgeben, findet aber nur NOCH viel teurere BigTower, die ihm passend erscheinen.





> Es kann mir außerdem keiner erzählen, dass man zwar 600€ für eine R 290X hat, es dann aber nur noch zu einem 50€ Billig-Noname Gehäuse gereicht hat...


 Die R9 290X kostet eher 500€, auch schon drunter gelistet  

Und 50€ "no Name" ? Quatsch: Zalman, Xigmatek, CoolerMaster, Corsair, Sharkoon usw. sind alles nun wirklich keine NoName-Hersteller. Das bauen gute Einsteiger-Gehäuse ab 30-40€, auf keinen Fall schlecht, wie oben schon beschrieben.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Es geht mir ja auch eher darum, dass man nicht 30-50€ am Gehäuse und/oder der Lüftung sparen sollte, wenn man sowieso Edelhardware für innendrin kauft. Zumal das Nanoxia ja wie gesagt bereits über leise und effektive Lüfter verfügt UND über eine komplette Dämmung. Für 50€ bekommt man in der Regel weder das eine noch das andere und wenn man sich beides nachkauft ist man -wie du ja selbst zugegeben hast- auch wieder bei mindestens 80€, hat dann aber noch den Stress, es selbst einzubauen und hat vielleicht erst nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis. Dann würde ich doch eher gleich zum gut abgestimmten Gehäuse für etwas mehr greifen, gerade wenn es noch im Budget liegt. Und natürlich ist die Skala noch oben ziemlich offen, wenn man mehr ausgeben will... 

Wenn dem Themensteller das Nanoxia zu teuer ist, dann kann er ja immer noch ein billigeres Gehäuse kaufen. Nur muss man dann irgendwo Abstriche machen, dem sollte man sich bewusst sein. Aber explodieren wird ein 50€ Gehäuse natürlich auch nicht, das ist klar. Wenn einem eine einfache Lösung reicht, läuft der PC auch damit rund.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja auch eher darum, dass man nicht 30-50€ am Gehäuse und/oder der Lüftung sparen sollte, wenn man sowieso Edelhardware für innendrin kauft. Zumal das Nanoxia ja wie gesagt bereits über leise und effektive Lüfter verfügt UND über eine komplette Dämmung. Für 50€ bekommt man in der Regel weder das eine noch das andere und wenn man sich beides nachkauft ist man -wie du ja selbst zugegeben hast- auch wieder bei mindestens 80€, hat dann aber noch den Stress, es selbst einzubauen und hat vielleicht erst nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis. Dann würde ich doch eher gleich zum gut abgestimmten Gehäuse für etwas mehr greifen, gerade wenn es noch im Budget liegt. Und natürlich ist die Skala noch oben ziemlich offen, wenn man mehr ausgeben will...


 DAS ist ja eine ganz andere Frage - es ging ja jetzt erst mal nur um die Tatsache, dass lediglich nicht WEGEN der rein formal gesehen "hohen" Temperatur der Karte ein besseres Gehäuse nötig ist als bei einer AMD 7870 oder Nvidia GTX 760 oder AMD R9 280X usw.    klar: ICH würde auch ein schönes und nicht ganz billiges Gehäuse nehmen, wenn ich eh schon allein für die Grafikkarte 500€ investiere. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass man nicht panisch und händeringend ein möglichst besonders "gutes" Gehäuse suchen muss, dass man auch nicht nen BigTower braucht und Midi allein wegen der Größe nicht genug Luft bietet, wie es Kvothe ja scheinbar vermutet-


@Kvothe: was hattest Du denn sonst noch für Komponenten im Sinn?


----------



## Kvothe (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, eure Unterhaltung war ziemlich aufschlussreich. Ursprünglich hatte ich einen CM K380 angepeilt. Ich mache mir aber wie gesagt Sorgen, dass es innen zu heiß wird. Die R9 290x lässt ja spürbar in der Performance nach, wenn es zu heiß wird, da sie sich eigenmächtig runtertaktet, um wieder auf vertragbare Temperaturen zu kommen.

Ich weiß schon von AMD, dass die Hitze der R9 290x nichts anhaben wird, aber ich mache mir vor allem Gedanken um die anderen Komponenten. In den PC wird noch ein I7-4770k und ein 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher kommen. Ich habe zwar nicht vor, den Übermodus zu verwenden, aber die Temperatur ist beim quiet-Modus nicht anders, als beim Übermodus. Es könnte zu heiß werden und dann fackelt mir vielleicht nicht nur die Graka ab, sondern auch der Prozessor oder irgendeine andere Hardware.

Ich überlege mir nun, ob ich das alles mit dem CM K380 Gehäuse packe. Wenn das zu wenig ist, würde ich den CM Storm Enforcer nehmen. Und wenn auch das zu wenig ist, würde ich einen Big Tower nehmen und der kostet wie gesagt einfach mal mehr als 100 € mehr. Ich würde eigentlich gerne bei dem CM K380 bleiben, wenn ich damit auskommen könnte. Vielleicht könnt ihr mich da beraten, das alles verwirrt mich.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, eure Unterhaltung war ziemlich aufschlussreich. Ursprünglich hatte ich einen CM K380 angepeilt. Ich mache mir aber wie gesagt Sorgen, dass es innen zu heiß wird. Die R9 290x lässt ja spürbar in der Performance nach, wenn es zu heiß wird, da sie sich eigenmächtig runtertaktet, um wieder auf vertragbare Temperaturen zu kommen.
> 
> Ich weiß schon von AMD, dass die Hitze der R9 290x nichts anhaben wird, aber ich mache mir vor allem Gedanken um die anderen Komponenten. In den PC wird noch ein I7-4770k und ein 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher kommen. Ich habe zwar nicht vor, den Übermodus zu verwenden, aber die Temperatur ist beim quiet-Modus nicht anders, als beim Übermodus. Es könnte zu heiß werden und dann fackelt mir vielleicht nicht nur die Graka ab, sondern auch der Prozessor oder irgendeine andere Hardware.
> 
> Ich überlege mir nun, ob ich das alles mit dem CM K380 Gehäuse packe. Wenn das zu wenig ist, würde ich den CM Storm Enforcer nehmen. Und wenn auch das zu wenig ist, würde ich einen Big Tower nehmen und der kostet wie gesagt einfach mal mehr als 100 € mehr. Ich würde eigentlich gerne bei dem CM K380 bleiben, wenn ich damit auskommen könnte. Vielleicht könnt ihr mich da beraten, das alles verwirrt mich.



Das CM K380 sollte absolut ausreichen. Allerdings solltest du dir überlegen, noch mindestens einen weiteren Lüfter dazuzukaufen, um die warme Abluft aus dem Gehäuse zu bringen, da das Gehäuse nur mit einem Frontlüfter geliefert kommt.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber trotzdem noch mal überlegen, ob du nicht doch lieber auch ein Silentgehäuse haben willst, da die R9 290X doch sehr laut werden kann. Wenn dir das nichts ausmacht, dann ist das CM 380 imo eine brauchbare Wahl (+Zusatzlüfter). 

Ein Bigtower brauchst du meiner Meinung nach nicht, Midi reicht völlig. Allerdings solltest du ein Netzteil mit modularem Kabelmanagement haben, um das Gehäuse nicht voll mit unnötigen Kabeln zu packen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich selber finde wie gesagt, dass Du Dich auch fragen solltest, ob die R9 290X überhaupt Sinn macht. Die ist schneller als eine R9 280X, aber halt bei weitem nicht so viel schnelller wie der Aufpreis. Ich selber würde eher die 280X nehmen und dann halt, wenn es mal knapp wird, ne neue. Du wirst dann halt bis dahin ein bisschen weniger Leistung als mit ner 290X haben. aber wenn jetzt zB die 280X nur noch 30 FPS schafft, dann schafft die 290X auch nur ca 36 FPS, die wird also auch nur vlt 1-2 Spiele "länger halten".

Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall erstmal abwarten, was sich ergibt, wenn die R9 290X mit Customkühlern rauskommen, also wenn eine zB Gigabyte R9 290X mit dem Gigabyte-Windforce-Kühler und seinen 3 Lüftern zu haben ist und NICHT nur mit dem Referenzkühler mit nur einem, sehr lauten Lüfter.


Das CM K380, naja: das ist natürlich schon ziemlich preiswert. AUSREICHEN wird es sicherlich, da ja wie gesagt es um die Karte herum nicht heißer wird als bei ner anderen Karte - es ist also nicht MEHR Lüftung nötig als für ne andere Karte - aber einen weiteren Lüfter müsstest Du da trotzdem noch dazukaufen. Das SM Storm Enforcer würde ICH da aber trotzdem bevozugen, das ist einfach wertiger und hat ja auch nicht zuletzt schon 3 Lüfter drin, vorne ein schön großer 200mm, der damit langsam drehend trotzdem sehr viel Luft bewegt. und der Aufpreis ist wiederum gar nicht so hoch, wenn man bedenkt, dass man zwei Lüfter mehr dazubekommt.


----------



## Kvothe (30. Oktober 2013)

Ok, das mit dem Gehäuse hört sich schon mal gut an. Meine Wahl wird wohl auf den Storm Enforcer fallen, da habe ich eine sehr gute Balance.

Was die Graka betrifft... Du hast schon Recht, eine R9 290x braucht man eigentlich nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht genau, aber ich will diese Graka ganz dringend. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich schon öfters mal bei Grakas ordentlich daneben gelangt habe. Diesmal will ich alles richtig machen und auch langfristig, d. h. für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet sein. Ich denke mal, dass der quiet-Mode für die nächsten zwei Jahre auf jeden Fall reichen wird. Wenn es dann mal irgendwann knapp würde, habe ich immer noch den Uber-Mode.

Das alles hört sich für mich langfristig und insgesamt gut an. Die R9 280x kann ja dann doch nicht so viel und im Endeffekt ist sie nur ein Rebranding der 7970 GHz Edition. Mehrere Partnerkarten der R9 280x sind sogar langsamer als die 7970 GHz Edition und dennoch teurer. Plus, bei der 7970 hat man eben noch das Game-Bundle. Der Kauf einer R9 280x ist nicht so sinnvoll meiner Meinung nach, vor allem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die teilweise stärkere 7970 GHz sogar billiger und mit drei Spielen extra zu haben ist.

Klar, sie ist schlappe 200 - 250 € billiger als die R9 290x, aber irgendwo kann man den Aufpreis meiner Meinung nach doch verkraften, da man schon allerhand Vorteile genießt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Das alles hört sich für mich langfristig und insgesamt gut an. Die R9 280x kann ja dann doch nicht so viel und im Endeffekt ist sie nur ein Rebranding der 7970 GHz Edition. Mehrere Partnerkarten der R9 280x sind sogar langsamer als die 7970 GHz Edition und dennoch teurer.


 Wo das denn? Ich hab in Tests im Schnitt die R9 280X genau gleichauf wie die 7970 GHz, was ja technisch auch logisch ist ^^  und wenn dem so ist, dann könntest Du ja auch die 7970 GHz nehmen - wie alt die Technik ist, ist ja völlig egal: die Leistung pro Euro zählt  

Und beide, die 7970 GHz und R9 280X, sind doch Top, wieso kann die 280X "doch nicht so viel" ? Grad in den letzten Tagen gibt es fast nen Preiskampf, die R9 280X nur noch 240€, die Nvidia GTX 770 nur noch 260€. Vor zwei Wochen war es noch eher 290 vs 330€.


Wenn Du dich besser fühlst, dann nimm aber ruhig die R9 290X - aber vlt warte mal auf Custom-Kühlungen.


----------



## Kvothe (30. Oktober 2013)

Werden denn noch Custom Designs veröffentlicht? Die Partnerkarten sind schon draußen und keine einzige weicht vom Referenzdesign ab. War es denn in der Vergangenheit auch so, dass die Hersteller anfangs Karten mit Referenzkühler rausbrachten, um anschließend aufgemotze Kühler zu bringen, dass du glaubst, es werden nochmal neue Partnerkarten kommen?

Also ich habe sie mir ja noch nicht gekauft. Vielleicht entscheide ich mich tatsächlich um. Bin auch am überlegen, ob ein I5-3570k Prozessor nicht zum zocken genügt und ob es unbedingt die stärkere I7 Variante sein muss.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Werden denn noch Custom Designs veröffentlicht? Die Partnerkarten sind schon draußen und keine einzige weicht vom Referenzdesign ab. War es denn in der Vergangenheit auch so, dass die Hersteller anfangs Karten mit Referenzkühler rausbrachten, um anschließend aufgemotze Kühler zu bringen, dass du glaubst, es werden nochmal neue Partnerkarten kommen?


Das kann ich dir so genau auch nicht sagen. Es könnte auch sein, dass es beim Referenzkühler bleibt, weil AMD das für diese 95% Geschichte inkl. Garantie so vorschreibt. Ich würde noch ein wenig warten und kucken, was passiert... 



> Bin auch am überlegen, ob ein I5-3570k Prozessor nicht zum zocken genügt und ob es unbedingt die stärkere I7 Variante sein muss.


 Nein, muss es nicht. Die Performanceunterschiede in akutellen Spielen musst du mit der Lupe suchen. Zumal Spiele gerade in den allermeisten Fällen eh nicht von der CPU begrenzt werden (nur Strategiespiele sind hier eine kleine Ausnahme)...

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir den i5 mit der 280X holen. Wenn du dann in ein bis zwei Jahren der Meinung bist, dass du noch mehr Leistung brauchst, kannst du dir ja eine zweite 280X als Crossfireverbund dazuholen. Dank neuer Treiber ist das mit den Mikroruklern schon fast Schnee von gestern.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Werden denn noch Custom Designs veröffentlicht? Die Partnerkarten sind schon draußen und keine einzige weicht vom Referenzdesign ab.


 Naja, es gab schon immer Karten im Referenzdesign UND auch welche mit Custom, und nicht selten kamen die mit Custom leicht verzögert auf den Markt. Aber genau sagen kann ich es nicht. Es wäre möglich, dass die Hersteller bei dem Preis der Karte halt sichergehen wollen, dass es mit nem Custom klappt und daher länger testen als bei einer Karte, die für 200€ in den Handel kommt.

i5 und i7: derzeit lohnt der i7 nicht, aber es KÖNNTE sein, dass Spiele in Zukunft vom i7 profiteren - aber da kein noch keiner Sachen, ob und wann das so sein wird. Vlt in nem Jahr, vlt in 3, vielleicht schon in 6 Monaten. Wenn man Pech hat, ist es ähnlich wie bei den ersten Quadcores für Sockel 775: die waren ja laaaange Zeit nicht schneller als Dualcores mit gleichem Takt und in dem Sinne ein "Fehlkauf"; wenn man schon früh nen Quadcore kaufte oder sogar statt nem Dualcore mit hohem Takt einen Quad mit mäßigem Takt kaufte


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> i5 und i7: derzeit lohnt der i7 nicht, aber es KÖNNTE sein, dass Spiele in Zukunft vom i7 profiteren - aber da kein noch keiner Sachen, ob und wann das so sein wird. Vlt in nem Jahr, vlt in 3, vielleicht schon in 6 Monaten. Wenn man Pech hat, ist es ähnlich wie bei den ersten Quadcores für Sockel 775: die waren ja laaaange Zeit nicht schneller als Dualcores mit gleichem Takt und in dem Sinne ein "Fehlkauf"; wenn man schon früh nen Quadcore kaufte oder sogar statt nem Dualcore mit hohem Takt einen Quad mit mäßigem Takt kaufte



Naja, es ist kein Geheimnis, dass die neuen Haswell Prozessoren mit ihrem integrierten Grafikchip eher auf mobile Geräte ausgelegt sind und sich in Punkto Desktopleistung gar nicht so sehr verbessert haben gegenüber Sandy- und Ivy-Bridge. Gerade von den 6-Kernern der Sandy-Bridge wird selbst der stärkste Haswell i7 bei fast allen Anwendungen geschlagen, und die sind mittlerweile schon über 2 Jahre alt (natürlich kostet der "kleine" 6-Kerner auch noch 500€, keine Frage). 
Ich gehe aber mal stark davon aus, dass Intel spätestens 2014 weitere Prozessoren der Haswell Generation vorstellen wird, dann vielleicht sogar echte 8-Kerner oder zumindest eine neue Generation an 6-Kernern. Wenn man jetzt aufrüstet (im Enthusiasten-Bereich, was ich bei jemanden mit einer R9 290X mal annehme), sollte man entweder zu einem i5 greifen, den man gegebenenfalls in ein oder zwei Jahren wieder aufrüsten kann oder gleich zu einem 6-Kern Ivy-Prozessor greifen, wenn man jetzt sofort die ultimative Leistung haben will. Dann muss man sich aber - falls man doch wieder in ein oder zwei oder drei Jahren aufrüsten will - auch wieder ein neues Mainboard kaufen, da mit Haswell die 1150er Mainboardgeneration neu eingeführt wurde... 

Ein i7 Haswell hat aktuelle vielleicht 5 bis maximal 20% Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber einem i5 Haswell, je nach Spiel und Einstellungen. Das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach aktuell nicht die 70-100€Aufpreis. Klar könnten zukünftige Spiele auf dem i7 vielleicht auch 20-25% schneller sein, aber das ist eine sehr optimistische Annahme. Man sollte auch bedenken, dass der Haswell durch seine hohe Wärmeentwicklung nur begrenztes Übertaktungspotenzial hat. Auch beim großen i7 ist in der Regel nicht mehr als 4,2-4,4 Ghz pro Kern drin. Meiner Meinung nach fährst du am besten, wenn du dir einen i5 mit dem Zusatz "K" kaufst, da die sich ab Werk übertakten lassen. Den kannst du dann auf das Niveau des i7 problemlos übertakten, sparst dir die 80-100€ Aufpreis und kannst dir in ein bis zwei Jahren wieder neu überlegen, ob du damit glücklich bist oder dann auf die neue Haswell- oder Nachfolgergeneration aufrüsten willlst.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein i7 Haswell hat aktuelle vielleicht 5 bis maximal 20% Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber einem i5 Haswell, je nach Spiel und Einstellungen. Das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach aktuell nicht die 70-100€Aufpreis.


 naja, du hattest ja selber oben sinngemäß gesagt: wenn man eh schon so nen PC holt, sind 50€ mehr für ein besseres Gehäuse nun wirklich kein Akt - wenn man nun die CPU nimmt: sagen wir mal, dass sie 10% mehr bringt - bezogen auf den Gesamtpreis, der ohnehin zu Buche steht, wäre der Aufpreis dann ja sogar absolut gerechtfertigt     aber ich hab trotzdem meine Zweifel, denn ich würd mich dann trotzdem ärgern, wenn ich nach 1-2 Jahren immer noch keinen wirklich merkbaren Vorteil merke


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, du hattest ja selber oben sinngemäß gesagt: wenn man eh schon so nen PC holt, sind 50€ mehr für ein besseres Gehäuse nun wirklich kein Akt - wenn man nun die CPU nimmt: sagen wir mal, dass sie 10% mehr bringt - bezogen auf den Gesamtpreis, der ohnehin zu Buche steht, wäre der Aufpreis dann ja sogar absolut gerechtfertigt     aber ich hab trotzdem meine Zweifel, denn ich würd mich dann trotzdem ärgern, wenn ich nach 1-2 Jahren immer noch keinen wirklich merkbaren Vorteil merke


 Ich sagte ja, das hängt vom Spiel ab. Nur Stategiespiele fordern die CPU mehr als die Grafikkarte. Wenn man eher der Action-Typ ist, wird man den Unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 kaum merken, denn dann sind wir bei den 5%. Und das Auge macht zwischen 55 FPS und 60 FPS auch keinen großen Unterschied.... 

Wenn man natürlich nebenher noch andere Dinge wie Videobearbeitung usw macht, dann kann die CPU gar nicht schnell genug sein. Nur fürs Spielen ist ein i7 fast verschwendetes Geld zur Zeit...


----------



## Kvothe (1. November 2013)

Hmm... Also was ihr beide sagt macht jedenfalls Sinn. Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass ein I7 und eine R9 290x momentan benötigt werden, aber für mich geht es vor allem um die Zukunft. Ich will langfristig mit dem neuen PC gut dabei sein. Crossfire hört sich schon mal gut an, aber werden die Grakas dann nicht das Doppelte an Leistung fressen? Wäre dann eine gute Single-GPU nicht besser, sparsamer und auch von der Hitzeentwicklung deutlich besser? Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass SLI und Crossfire nur Sinn ergeben, wenn man auf mehreren Monitoren spielen möchte.

Die R9 280x unterstützt allerhand Features der 290x überhaupt nicht, da wäre zum Beispiel TrueAudio genannt. Ich finde die R9 280x eigentlich relativ nutzlos. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich entweder eine 7970 GHz oder eine R9 290x kaufen. 290x, falls man auch in Zukunft sehr gut gerüstet sein will und die GHz 7970, wenn einem weniger, aber immer noch dezente Leistung in der Zukunft ausreicht, plus man erhält 3 gratis Spiele. Ich erkenne nicht, weshalb die 280x relevant wäre... Das einzige, was zu dieser Karte führt, wäre Mantle. Aber Mantle soll nun doch nicht so sehr unterstützt werden, wie von AMD gedacht. Microsoft und auch die Spiele-Hersteller werden den Fokus auf DirectX legen, weswegen man die 280x eigentlich in die Tonne kloppen und gleich zur 7970 GHz greifen kann.

Da ich auf jeden Fall den Blick auf die Zukunft habe, führt für mich an der R9 290x kein Weg vorbei. Für eine GTX 780 müsste ich sogar ein paar Ocken mehr bezahlen, trotz geringerer Leistung, weshalb die 290x umso mehr Sinn macht. Sie mag 500 € kosten, aber gemessen an der Leistung ist das P/L schon großzügig, verglichen mit den Preisen von nVidia.

Den I7 Prozessor würde ich tatsächlich nur für 100 € Aufpreis bekommen, da wird es wohl wirklich der übertaktete I5 werden. Allerdings kann es sein, dass der Nutzen des I7 sehr ansteigen wird, gegenüber dem Nutzen der I5. 100 € Aufrpreis zu zahlen ist zwar madig, aber dann muss man sich in Zukunft wenigstens keinen Stress machen. Naja, ich muss noch sehen wie ich es mache, aber danke jedenfalls für die vielen Infos.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2013)

Bei der Wahl R9 280X vs 7970 hängt es halt auch vom Preis ab. Nicht jeder findet 3 passende Spiele aus der Liste, die Keys sind wiederum eben auch WEGEN der Aktion nicht sooo viel wer, und die R9 ist halt ein gutes Stück günstiger als die Restposten-7970. Da entscheidet dann halt das für DICH relevante Gesamtpaket - oder eben Du nimmst doch die R9 290X


Von Crossfire/SLI halte ich auch nichts. Das macht nur selten Sinn, wenn man vlt später sehr sehr günstig an eine zweite gleiche Karte kommt oder von Anfang an Mörder-Power braucht - aber so oder so muss das Netzteil dann eben bei ner Karte wie der R9 280X/7970 bis zu 250W mehr leisten, das ist auch wieder ein neuer Kostenfaktor. 

Und wegen der Preise der GTX 780: die sind grad erst deutlich gefallen, vermutlich auch WEGEN AMD. Die GTX 780 bekommst Du derzeit schon ab 430 Euro. Die ist zwar schwächer als die R9 290X, aber bei DEM Preis? Der Unterschied ist ja auch nur ca 15%, also die R9 290X ist ca 15% schneller als die GTX 780, aber die ist ja wiederum ca 30% schneller als die R9 280/7970 ist die ja auch. Vielleicht ist DAS die neue Option für Dich?


----------



## LordCrash (1. November 2013)

Ich werfe eben mal ein paar Benchmarks zu Battlefield 4 ins Rennen, sowohl für GPU als auch für CPU:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Battlefield 4 ist eine R9 290X bei 1080p deutlich schneller als eine GTX 780, die wiederum nur unwesentlich schneller ist als eine R9 280X. Bei 1600p wird diese Einteilung noch deutlicher. Wenn du also einfach nur hohe Performance willst, führt gerade kein Weg an der R9 290X vorbei (oder ein SLI/Crossfire Verbund, der deutlich mehr Strom braucht und teurer ist). Die Titan wird auch recht deutlich von der 290X geschlagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der CPU hingegen zeigt sich, dass es so gut wie keine Unterschiede bei Actionspielen macht, welche aktuelle CPU man hat, da die Spiele vom Grafikchip limitiert werden (obwohl hier selbst ein R9 290X als Referenzkarte genommen wurde).

Edit: Ergänzung um weitere CPU Spielebenchmarks (jeweils bleibt der beste i5 Haswell nur ganz knapp hinter den i7 Haswells für 100€+ Aufpreis):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: techspot.com


----------



## Kvothe (1. November 2013)

Ok, jetzt steht mein Entschluss so ziemlich fest. Der I7 ist für gaming tatsächlich unnötig. 100 € Aufpreis für ein paar FPS mehr ist einfach nicht vernünftig...

Wisst ihr denn, wie es mit den Prozessoren im Hinblick auf MMO's aussieht? Ich möchte vor allem Online Spiele zocken und habe mir sagen lassen, dass Hyperthreading sehr sinnvoll ist bei solchen Spielen. Und das wird eben nur vom I7 angewendet.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2013)

Ich finde nur Tests mit "normalen" Games - man will ja beim Test auch zufällig Schwankungen vermeiden, auch Lags ggf. durch die Leitung, und nimmt standardisierte Spielszenen, die man bei einem MMO nicht so gut nachstellen kann, daher sind MMOs selten in Benchmarks, und wenn , dann oft eher reine Grafikbenches, die das Spiel selber bietet.

Aber ich sag mal so: grad MMO sind technisch doch immer eher anspruchslos, da man ja möglichst vielen Spielern die Chance geben will, mitzuspielen. Mag also vielleicht sein, dass ein i7 dann direkt 25% schneller ist, aber dann reden wir von 125 statt 100 FPS  und das ist ja nichts, was in irgendeiner Weise wirklich einen Vorteil bringt. 


Und bei der Graka: vlt doch die GTX 780, da die ja DEUTLICH im Preis gesunken ist? Sieh mein voriges Posting


----------



## LordCrash (1. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bei der Graka: vlt doch die GTX 780, da die ja DEUTLICH im Preis gesunken ist? Sieh mein voriges Posting


 
Naja, das hängt davon ab, was man will. Die 290X hat Mantle, das könnte sich vielleicht noch auszahlen. Außerdem ist sie in aktuellen Spielen schneller als eine GTX 780. Die GTA 780 kann natürlich GPU Physx nutzen, was in dem ein oder anderen Spiel von Vorteil sein kann. Außerdem hat sie noch Übertaktungspotenzial und kann somit auf 290X Niveau gebracht werden bei DirectX Spielen.

Beide Karten sind schnell und mit beiden liegt man jedenfalls nicht falsch, was die Leistung anbelangt. 

Bezüglich CPUs noch ein paar weitere Benchmarks:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spezifische MMO-Benchmarks konnte ich auch nicht finden. Allerdings sind MMOs eher anspruchslos und sollten eine High-End CPU nicht über die Maßen belasten (von Star Citizen in Zukunft vlt mal abgesehen....) 

Man sollte dabei auch noch bedenken, dass sich die "K" Modelle der Haswell Prozessoren auf 4,2-4,5 Ghz übertakten lassen und man damit je nahc Spiel bis zu 15% Leistungsplus erreichen kann (3rd party Kühler ist dann Pflicht).


----------



## Kvothe (3. November 2013)

Also was die GTX 780 angeht, habe ich einiges recherchiert. Sie soll in nahezu allen Benchmarks hinter der R9 290x zurück liegen, selbst wenn man mit der 290x im quit-Mode ist. Im quiet-Mode soll die 290x selbst an die GTX Titan grenzen und den bisherigen Single-GPU Primus im Uber-Mode sogar schlagen. Zwar nicht in allen Spielen, aber doch in einigen. Davon abgesehen unterstützt die GTX 780 weder DirectX 11.2, noch Mantle, da Mantle von AMD ist.

Klar ist die 780 billiger geworden, aber sie kostet teilweise immer noch mehr als die 290x. Und wenn sie dann auch noch so weit zurück liegt, macht es nicht viel Sinn, sie sich zu kaufen.

Dennoch überlege ich momentan, ob es nicht doch eine GTX 780 werden wird. Als Vorteil wäre da zu nennen, dass sie wesentlich leiser ist, als die 290x. Sparsamer ist sie auch noch und sie lässt sich auch übertakten. Das Einzige, was mich aber wirklich zur GTX 780 führen könnte, ist das üble Spielebundle, dass es nun dazu gibt. Assassin's Creed Black Flag, Splinter Cell und Batman Arkham Origins. Das sind alles Spiele, die ich sehr gerne spielen würde und noch nicht besitze.

Die Temperatur, das Referenzdesign, die Lautstärke und die Tatsache, dass es kein Spiel dazu gibt, nervt mich schon zunehmend an der 290x.

Hmm, also was CPU betrifft, wird es wohl wirklich ein I5. Wobei so ein Hyperthreading-Monster schon geil wäre. 
Aber 100 € Aufpreis, dann eher doch nicht....


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Es wird für die 290X aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch noch ein Bundle von AMD mit aktuellen Spielen geben. Evtl. wird dann Watch Dogs geben AC4 getauscht, ist aber Spekulation, da Nvidia so mit AC4 wirbt, dass sie das vlt. auch exklusiv haben... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell gibts ja Battlefield 4 dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2013)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Klar ist die 780 billiger geworden, aber sie kostet teilweise immer noch mehr als die 290x. Und wenn sie dann auch noch so weit zurück liegt, macht es nicht viel Sinn, sie sich zu kaufen.


 Du kannst doch nicht einzelne teure Modelle als Maßstab nehmen, die vlt nur deswegen teuer sind, weil die bei den Anbietern schon seit Monaten auf Halde liegen ^^  Wenn, dann musst Du ein günstiges und trotzdem leises Modell mit einer günstigen R9 290X vergleichen, und DA ist die GTX 780 zB von Gigabyte oder die Gainward Phantom schon für 430-450€ zu haben. Die günstigste GELISTETE R9 290X ist zwar mit 480€ dann nicht sooo viel teurer, aber die günstigste LIEFERBARE kostet 550€ - und dann stellt sich die Frage, ob nicht eine leise GTX 780 - die ohnehin MEHR als ausreicht für eine ganze Weile - doch die bessere Wahl ist. 


und DX11.2: was versprichst Du Dir ü+berhaupt davon? "nötig" wird es eh nicht sein, grad WEIL nicht mal die guten Nvidias das unterstützen, auch einige neue AMDs nicht UND man zudem ja win8.1 braucht, um es überhaupt zu nutzen. Mantle ist da schon eher ein Argument, aber da weiß niemand, ob das wirklich oft genutzt werden wird oder sogar noch seltener in Games zum Einsatz kommt als PhysX, was wiederum ja auch schon nur in ganz wenigen Games vorhanden und ein Feature von Nvidia ist, welches man wiederum als Vorteil pro GTX 780 nennen kann.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als willst du ihm hier auf Teufel komm raus eine Nvidia Karte aufs Auge drücken...


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als willst du ihm hier auf Teufel komm raus eine Nvidia Karte aufs Auge drücken...


jein: ich will nur klarmachen, dass die GTX 780 nicht teurer ist, nur weil EINZELNE Modelle teurer sind, und dass man sich halt selber überlegen soll, wie wichtig einem die pure Leistung vs. Lautstärke vs. Preis ist.

Ich PERSÖNLICH würde ja von der GTX 780 genauso abraten wie von der R9 290X und mir einfach eine R9 280X holen, reicht völlig aus für ein ganze Weile und ist deutlich günstiger  die R9 290X ist da "nur" ca 25% schneller, kostet aber das doppelte. Das halt ich für viel zu viel, zumal man das ja nicht braucht, die ist ja nicht aus Spaß als "High End" zu bezeichnen und nicht als "für Gamer normale Oberklasse"  da würd ich sogar eher 2x eine R9 280X nehmen im Crossfire, da bekommt man für 500€ zwei eher leise Modelle UND hat sicher mehr als nur 25% Leistungsplus, welches die R9 290X hätte. Deine geposteten Benches von BF3 zeigen ja: 51 FPS bei nem 7970-Crossfire (was ja sicher ziemlich genau nem R9 280X-Crossfire entspricht) vs. 39 FPS bei der R9 290X, also nochmal 30% mehr FPS. Einziger kleiner Nachteil: da bräuchte man dann halt wirklich ein Netzteil mit eher 650W


----------



## Kvothe (23. November 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt eine Weile abgewartet und gehofft, dass sich noch etwas besonderes tut. Bis auf das Release der 649 € teuren 780 Ti ist eigentlich nichts passiert. Von der R9 290x fehlt bislang weiterhin jede Spur was Custom-Kühler angeht. Ich habe mir mehrere Tests angesehen und der quiet-Mode ist schon sehr laut, während der Uber-Mode inakzeptabel ist. Dann kommen noch die anderen Punkte wie Leistungsaufnahme, Hitze, Untertaktung usw... Die erscheint mir wirklich nicht mehr so gut....

Momentan spricht mich die GTX 780 GHz Edition von Gigabyte an. Die ist relativ schnell und überholt auch eine GTX Titan und eine GTX Ti auf Normaltakt. Sie kostet eben "nur" 499 € und man würde sich dann doch einiges sparen, sogar wenn man sich sonst eine R9 290x kaufen würde.

Ich überlege mir aber auch, ob ich mir ein Custom Modell der GTX 780 Ti kaufen sollte. Ich habe mehrere Änderungen vorgenommen an meiner Konfiguration und damit liege ich etwa 150 € günstiger. Nun denke ich darüber nach, diese 150 € meines ursprünglichen Budgets in die GTX 780 Ti zu stecken. Das Problem ist nur das selbe wie beim I7 Prozessor, den ich rausgeworfen habe. Ich sehe fast keinen Vorteil zwischen einer 780 Ti gegenüber einer 780 GHz Edition. Der Vorteil fällt ziemlich mager aus und dafür 150 € mehr zu zahlen, macht nicht sehr viel Sinn.

Auf der anderen Seite weiß man nicht, was in der Zukunft so passieren wird. Kann sein, dass die die 780 Ti mit voll entfesseltem GK110 Chip schon relativ bald auszahlt, was die Leistung gegenüber der 780 betrifft. Wenn ich Pech habe, zahlt es sich überhaupt nicht aus 

Was würdet ihr mir für eine Graka vorschlagen? Macht es Sinn, sich die 780 Ti zu holen? Und wenn ja, für wen ist es sinnvoll? Worauf muss man eigentlich bei einem Motherboard achten? Welches wäre für nen I5 4670k am besten?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2013)

Die Ti macht wirklich keinen Sinn vs. eine übertaktete 780, aber eine übertaktete Ti wäre vlt. dann doch ein Stück besser - aber + 150€ ist das trotzdem nicht wert. Genau wie an sich die +250€ einer 500e-GTX 780 vs einer übertakteten R9 280X oder GTX 770 auch völliger Unfug sind meiner Meinung nach (für +15%, das ist doch ein Witz...)


----------



## LordCrash (24. November 2013)

Das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat gerade eine R9 290 (ohne X). Wenn man da einen Customkühler wie den Artic Accelero Xtreme III für 50€ draufpackt, kann man die Karte locker auf und über das Niveau der 290X übertakten und es gibt sogar Leute, die auf der Karte die gleiche Anzahl Shader freischalten konnten wie auf der 290X. Und eine 290 kostet 200€ weniger als eine 290X...


----------

